# Active Directory Domain Controllers



## Nosada (May 9, 2009)

Hey all,

In the spirit of crunching on CPU while folding on GPU, I've recently begun converting my older machines from F@H to WCG. The problem is however, several of those are Active Directory Domain controllers and BOINC seems unwilling to even install because of this. Anyone happen to know a way around this? I could demote these systems, but I kinda need them for studying/testing purposes.

Regards,
Nos


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 9, 2009)

I wrote a guide in a different thread.  I'll find the post...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 10, 2009)

Here you go:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1365392&highlight=Domain+Controller#post1365392


----------



## Nosada (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for the help!

I do have one problem however, the zip file does not contain a boincmgr.exe file, so I'm unable to config it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 10, 2009)

Wow, that's lame.  I'll try to find a better source for downloads...

I can't find any other source for 6.1 so you might have to use 5.8 from here:
http://boincdl.ssl.berkeley.edu/dl/boinc_5.8.16_windows_intelx86.exe


I haven't ever installed 5.8 so I'm not sure how it will go for you.


----------



## Nosada (May 10, 2009)

Works perfectly!

Thanks, just added 3 new machines to the TPU WCG Team. F@H GPU folding soon to follow.


----------

